# 2LT w/17" Wheel Option...



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have the tires on my car ,i have 6000 miles on my car ,iam satisfied with them they seem to do ok in the snow we had aton of snow this winter . seem to be good in the rain too . i read they are low rolling resistance tires too. i like them iam thinking of getting a set my my HHR before next winter . many are complaining about the gas mileage on the cruze ,but i dont seem to have any problems meeting or beating the epa rating i think these tires might be helping my mileage some


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i don't have them on my cruze but i have had similiar continental tires on other vehicles...they are decent all season tires just don't expect them to give you much high performance handling...


----------



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

I have them on our Cruze and they seem to work OK, but I don't drive in snow or ice. I've had no issues with them in the rain that we've been getting in the SF Bay area, but I also don't push it in the rain.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*Forum/retweet*

PERSONALLY, IM A FAN OF WEB STYLE RIMS. PREFERABLY KONIG RIMS.

I RECENTLY PUT ON A SET OF KONIG SPIDER EDITION (WEB STYLE) ON MY CRUZE LTZ RS AND OH BOY...DOES IT EVER LOOOK GOOOOOOD!!

FOLLOW ME ON TWITTER FOR PICS AND TUNING TIPS FOR THE CRUZE!!
TWITTER : @YUNGandBALLIN


----------

